#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Spuds.

## expattaffy

Anyone tried growing spuds?

----------


## Chris L

> Anyone tried growing spuds?


Planted a few eyes from a sprouting spud.

It grew well on top, but the actual spuds (about 10 per plant) were small. Golf ball size and smaller. They were white and firm with thin skin - different from the 'mother' potato which was larger, browner and yellowish inside.

They were planted in cement rings filled with river sand in the dry season (Nong Khai)

Taste was ok.

----------


## Ratchaburi

look in here

 (Potatoes)https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gardening-in-thailand/105737-potatoes.html

----------


## 9999

> Anyone tried growing spuds?


We used this method back home don't see why it wouldn't work here.

Get a bunch of old car tires.

Put one on the ground and fill it with soil and potatoes. When your tatoes start poking out, stack another tyre, put more soil and a few more eyed potatoes if you like. Stack about 4 tires high, then take off the tires when ready and you have a big arse pile of dirt and spuds.

----------


## 9999

And don't forget to add plenty of worms  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

Good luck with growing spuds. I have tried and tried with poor results.

Thai spuds = 1
Western spuds = 0

I would appreciate any common sense suggestions.

----------


## aging one

Its just to hot here. The spuds for baking or roasting are fine. I have a baked potato in the oven now. But for chips or fries somehow they come out with too much moisture content.  Unless you can get cooler night time temperatures its going to be hard. 

I miss new and red potatoes.  No advice at all HB.

----------


## AUSSIE EXPAT

> Get a bunch of old car tires.


I read somewhere tyres are not encouraged anymore due to potential health problems from the rubber leaching into the soil. Great system though.

----------


## 9999

There is also this box system I saw when searching the images...

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by expattaffy
> 
> 
> Anyone tried growing spuds?
> 
> 
> Planted a few eyes from a sprouting spud.
> 
> It grew well on top, but the actual spuds (about 10 per plant) were small. Golf ball size and smaller. They were white and firm with thin skin - different from the 'mother' potato which was larger, browner and yellowish inside.
> ...


.      Looks like the same results as I have had. I tried planting in November, like you, good tops but small rubbers. It would be great if we could succeed because they are a lot more expensive than rice. My next step is to get some seeds from the uk and try from scratch.

----------


## expattaffy

As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.

----------


## expattaffy

> There is also this box system I saw when searching the images...


Yes this looks good, what I tried was using these concrete one meter diameter pipes but it looks like concrete gets to hot and retains the heat. As here wood should be better, let's try it.

----------


## hazz

> As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.


its bolting, caused by the heat.. you get the same problem with lettuce here.... you have to grow bot resistant varieties

----------


## nigelandjan

> As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.



Oh that made me larf mate !  :smiley laughing: 


 Sorry just had a vision of your sprouts .

 Anyway mabe a bit of help ,, if your beans have great plants + flowers it ( mabe ) they are not getting pollinated ,, try spraying the flowers lightly each evening until the beans begin to form mate .

  Wortha try

----------


## expattaffy

Also beat rout is a waste of time

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by expattaffy
> 
> 
> As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that made me larf mate ! 
> 
> ...


 yep loads of Thais had the same vision, live. It is due to the vast quantitity of organic material that I incorporated. :Smile:

----------


## expattaffy

Thais haven't got a clue about composting, all their garden waste is discarded or burned

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by expattaffy
> 
> 
> As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that made me larf mate ! 
> 
> ...


 they had to be supported by sticks. I intend to try again this year, Waite for the photos :smiley laughing:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Nice one mate ,, always look on the light side of life,, look forward to the pics

----------


## lockman

> As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.


  I tried various beans during the cooler dry season, some Lima beans did OK till it got warmer, but Calico beans did very well and kept producing until late March, but they were a hot weather variety.

----------


## expattaffy

> ^ Nice one mate ,, always look on the light side of life,, look forward to the pics


As a matter of interest, tell us what's the tallest sprout plants you have ever seen?

----------


## nigelandjan

Only standard mate  I dunno mabe  1 metre

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by expattaffy
> 
> 
> As well as spuds I have been experimenting with other uk veg as well. Last year I had loads of people coming around to view my sprouts, the plants got to about six feet high but for som reason, hardly any sprouts on them. Another I have tried if runner beans, great plants and flowers on them but sadly no bees so no beans, damn it what a disappointment.
> 
> 
> its bolting, caused by the heat.. you get the same problem with lettuce here.... you have to grow bot resistant varieties


Hm Funny enough I have never had any problems with any member of the cabbage plants to be honest. I find lettuce to be the fastest growing after chinese kale, both of which I grow to create food for our ducks.

----------


## expattaffy

> Good luck with growing spuds. I have tried and tried with poor results.
> 
> Thai spuds = 1
> Western spuds = 0
> 
> I would appreciate any common sense suggestions.


 Well, what I would like to say to you all is dont give up on the spuds. We have proved one thing and that is they will grow out here, poor results so far with the tubbers but good results with the tops. As far as I am concerned I am a strong believer in adaptation, I am convinced that plants and animals have the abillity to adapt to new environments and new conditions. What I think we should try is growing the spuds and despite them being small, keep them back for the next season, just keep the same strain and see if they adapt over a couple of years. Spuds originally came from a hot climate in America, and they are now growing them as a second main crop behind rice in India. What I am trying this November is planting two rows between two long rows of banannas and hope that will provide sufficient shade.

----------


## expattaffy

> Only standard mate  I dunno mabe  1 metre


Hmm, gives me the impression that you are not a keen gardener are you mate. Couple os stories. A friend in my home village about thiry years ago grew a cabbage that was over a metre in diameter. His name, John Sharp and the cabbage was front page in the local newspaper. 2/ In Bromsgrove there are many keen gardeners and what they used to do was take all their prize veg to a local pub with a prize given for the largest veg. A friend of my sister there won the prize more that once and his best veg was always onions, he used to have onions that were around about 7 to 8 inches in diameter. As for me I have a story to tell; around about 36 years ago after moving house to a new area I looked around for a suitable allotment plot. The only one available was this neglected plot which was covered in massive brables. I cleared these by attaching a chain and dragging them out with my car. When it came to digging I was amazed at this soil because it was just like one massive grow bag, I didnt need to put my foot on the fork to push down, it was so soft, on trying to turn it over the soil just fell through the forks, it was just like peat.The locals told me that it used to belong to a pole named Andy and he had around ten pigs on it for over 15 years. When digging this ground I was digging uo pig bones everywhere, obviously burried after slaughtering the pigs. One of my first crops in that ground was spouts and they grew up to around 4 feet and the sprouts on them were not golf ball size but tennice ball size. Anyway, we then went on holliday for two weeks and when we returned all these sprouts were down on the deck, they had fallen over with the weight and then what they done was the tops then turned up and started to grow up and they went another 3 foot from the ground, The stalks were about 2.5 inches diameter and I had to chop them up with an axe because they were like bamboo kanes and to hard to cut with a knife.

----------


## nigelandjan

I am a very keen gardener of vegetables to put the record straight ,, I just don't grow exhibition or giant crops ,

  Some of my potatoes I have grown this year on my organic deep bed system , ok not football size but no scab or wireworm .

----------


## clueless

Spuds need horse shit - fact .

----------


## blue

spuds are from south america
did they have horses there
NO

----------


## clueless

The horse was there when the potatoes were growing thousands of years ago . .  The horse then became extinct . 

Study your hisrtory old chap .  Spuds and horses go together .  Same  with rhubarb .

----------


## joepaai

Don't suppose elephants would do ? No horses around here - think they've all been eaten

----------


## aging one

> Well, what I would like to say to you all is dont give up on the spuds. We have proved one thing and that is they will grow out here, poor results so far with the tubbers but good results with the tops. As far as I am concerned I am a strong believer in adaptation, I am convinced that plants and animals have the abillity to adapt to new environments and new conditions. What I think we should try is growing the spuds and despite them being small, keep them back for the next season, just keep the same strain and see if they adapt over a couple of years. Spuds originally came from a hot climate in America, and they are now growing them as a second main crop behind rice in India. What I am trying this November is planting two rows between two long rows of banannas and hope that will provide sufficient shade.


I agree with HB its freaking hard to grow them here because of the heat. But potatoes originated and still have the most variety in Peru and Bolivia, hardly the same climate as here.

Agreed the America's but the Andes?






> Hmm, gives me the impression that you are not a keen gardener are you mate


Judging by the new potatoes and different spuds he not only grows potatoes and other vegetables but cooks. I would say he or his wife  is a great cook. Go to the thread called Dinner https://teakdoor.com/the-kitchen/96197-dinner.html (Dinner) and have a look. Being condescending does not go over well with some here.  :Smile:

----------


## attaboy

Agree that sprouts need cool weather and short sunlight hours or they will bolt.  With string beans are you tired of eating long beans?  Long beans should grow just fine.

----------


## expattaffy

> I am a very keen gardener of vegetables to put the record straight ,, I just don't grow exhibition or giant crops ,
> 
>   Some of my potatoes I have grown this year on my organic deep bed system , ok not football size but no scab or wireworm .


excellent.did you eat them all.I amgoing to hold all my next crop for seed next season :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Thanks and no we don't eat all of them , we have OAP's either side of us so I usually pass some of everything I grow over to share with them

----------


## Carrabow

> I am a very keen gardener of vegetables to put the record straight ,, I just don't grow exhibition or giant crops ,
> 
> Some of my potatoes I have grown this year on my organic deep bed system , ok not football size but no scab or wireworm .


 
Those are perfect for a stew, why are they so white? Or is that the breed?

Sorry can't green ya

----------


## nigelandjan

They are first earlies  CB ^   Arran Pilot  is the name of them .

 Nearly all early spuds are white except the pink fir apple spuds ( eat cold in salads )

  Mabe you are thinking of main crop spuds CB  the like of  Dessire  which are red skin or one of the finest roasting spuds King Edwards which are white with tinges of red in the eyes.

----------


## Carrabow

> They are first earlies CB ^ Arran Pilot is the name of them .
> 
> Nearly all early spuds are white except the pink fir apple spuds ( eat cold in salads )
> 
> Mabe you are thinking of main crop spuds CB the like of Dessire which are red skin or one of the finest roasting spuds King Edwards which are white with tinges of red in the eyes.


 
Are those firm or fall apart cooking?

----------


## clueless

The most important things when growing tatties are .......

Chitting 

Manure 

Water 

In a  hot country they need plenty of watering .  Grow them in a bag if you want to cut down on diseases .

Pink fir apple are my favourites , anyone tried growing them ?

----------


## Carrabow

> The most important things when growing tatties are .......
> 
> Chitting 
> 
> Manure 
> 
> Water 
> 
> In a hot country they need plenty of watering . Grow them in a bag if you want to cut down on diseases .
> ...


 
Well, the box method seems to make sense

----------


## nigelandjan

> Pink fir apple are my favourites , anyone tried growing them ?


  Grown em in the UK before mate ,, not to my taste ,, won't grow them again

----------


## BillyBobThai

A chest freezer with its thermostat modified to keep the temperature around
40 deg. F, and some grow lights, seems like it would work quite well.  Many people who grow pot indoors also pump in CO2 to help the plants larger.

----------


## expattaffy

> ^ Thanks and no we don't eat all of them , we have OAP's either side of us so I usually pass some of everything I grow over to share with them


Is it possible to buy seed pots in THailand or do you use the ones from Chiang mai

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by clueless
> 
> Pink fir apple are my favourites , anyone tried growing them ?
> 
> 
> Grown em in the UK before mate ,, not to my taste ,, won't grow them again


 
So, for a stew what do you suggest? I like mine whole and firm. If they flake apart a bit that is acceptable

----------


## nigelandjan

Maincrop reds CB ,, you can also slice them and lay them on top of a nice mince and onion + gravy  bowl full cooked in the oven ,, + some nice grated cheddar cheese on top for the last 5 mins cooking , delicious 

BTW  don't forget to keep your prepared spuds covered in water to stop em going black before cooking    :Smile: 


  We went to our friends house last night for a really nice meal that included new potatoes covered in butter  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Is it possible to buy seed pots in THailand or do you use the ones from Chiang mai



  I am very sorry my friend , I should have made it more clear ,, I am in the UK at the moment  :Sorry1:

----------


## Carrabow

> Maincrop reds CB ,, you can also slice them and lay them on top of a nice mince and onion + gravy bowl full cooked in the oven ,, + some nice grated cheddar cheese on top for the last 5 mins cooking , delicious 
> 
> BTW don't forget to keep your prepared spuds covered in water to stop em going black before cooking 
> 
> 
> We went to our friends house last night for a really nice meal that included new potatoes covered in butter


 
I know the reds are firm, what I am asking is if there is a strain for the climate in LOS?

Also those white taters in the other post looked good

Your thoughts?

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry CB wish I could help mate ,, when I live there soon I will be looking for the same answers I guess .


  I must admit I have never seen red spuds for sale in Thailand anywhere , just them great big white ones , the wife has boiled / baked / par boiled + fried em for me , but never cooked em in a stew in Thailand for me

----------


## Carrabow

> Sorry CB wish I could help mate ,, when I live there soon I will be looking for the same answers I guess .
> 
> 
> I must admit I have never seen red spuds for sale in Thailand anywhere , just them great big white ones , the wife has boiled / baked / par boiled + fried em for me , but never cooked em in a stew in Thailand for me


In Rattanaburi (Surin) they have them ...by the girls who sit by the feed store next to 7-11.

I liked the white one's but if they fall apart in a stew it is a lost cause  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Understand mate  ,, don't know if you cook your stew for about 90 mins but all I can suggest is cutting your spuds into about 1" size cubes and adding them for the last 30 mins of cooking

----------


## Carrabow

> Understand mate ,, don't know if you cook your stew for about 90 mins but all I can suggest is cutting your spuds into about 1" size cubes and adding them for the last 30 mins of cooking


Nigel, 

I really like fried Plantines... a little garlic sauce and some Sasson (I think that is it)

Or some Adobo on it...

Green Tomatoes anyone :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

I will have plenty of green tomatoes this year mate as the big yellow thing has been banished for the UK skies

----------


## Carrabow

> I will have plenty of green tomatoes this year mate as the big yellow thing has been banished for the UK skies


 
OK, you gotta explain this one...

As you know I am a septic...

Why would you banish a tater? I mean the UK and Ireland were based off of this food?????????

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> I will have plenty of green tomatoes this year mate as the big yellow thing has been banished for the UK skies
> 
> 
>  
> OK, you gotta explain this one...
> 
> ...


They banished king Edwared because they were prone to disease.

----------


## gusG

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> I will have plenty of green tomatoes this year mate as the big yellow thing has been banished for the UK skies
> 
> 
>  
> OK, you gotta explain this one...
> 
> ...


He's talking about the Sun.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> ...


 
OK 

Give me a break  :Smile:

----------


## funcrew

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> Good luck with growing spuds. I have tried and tried with poor results.
> 
> Thai spuds = 1
> Western spuds = 0
> 
> I would appreciate any common sense suggestions.
> ...


Re-planting this year's tubers next year won't do anything to improve the breed, because they are clones. But if you grow spuds from true seed (as in above-ground pods from the greenery), you will get a large variety of child plants that you can then grow to seed using the best of that generation for the following year. If you google "true potato seed TPS" you will find some excellent blogs from hobbyists. There are 4,000 cultivars of spuds in South America, but Westerners have typically only seen the 3 or 4 common commercial varieties - Russet, new, etc. It should be possible to selectively breed a cultivar that likes the Thai soil and climate. Potatoes are diploid, which means that each generation produces much more variety of offspring (using true seed, not tubers) than typical vegetable plants. This should make a breeding program quick and entertaining.

BTW I've tried the vertical potato tower in a hot desert environment and the tubers were small and few (but tasty).

----------


## expattaffy

funcrew. thanks mate, that really is interesting. myself i have never ever seen pots seed for sale. i have asked my sister in the UK to see if she can get me some.

----------


## expattaffy

> And don't forget to add plenty of worms


Quite right about the worms mate, what do you think of these? My garden was once a hard yellow clay soil, what I did was keep digging trenches and filling them in with all the organic waste I could get hold of and I even introduced worms from a mates cow shed.  A compost heap which I have under a treee whare it is quite cool has produced excellent soil and is packed with worms. yesterday this monster extended over a foot as it tried to get away. :Smile:

----------


## expattaffy

> I will have plenty of green tomatoes this year mate as the big yellow thing has been banished for the UK skies


Hers one thing that hasnt been banished in the UKMy  fantastic howard gem rotavator, How many of you have seen one of these before, just couldnt leave it behind when I moved out here. Had this machine for over thirty years, just start it up, put it into drive and it will carry on itself untill it needs turning around, fabuluos machine. :UK:

----------


## Carrabow

So,

On tubers do you want a sand soil mix or a clay mix in the soil for the heat and humidity in LOS? 

I know mounds do great, but you have to water them to keep cool in this climate  :Confused:

----------


## funcrew

> funcrew. thanks mate, that really is interesting. myself i have never ever seen pots seed for sale. i have asked my sister in the UK to see if she can get me some.


It's doubtful you could ever find true seed for sale. You have to start with tubers and grow your own seed pods. Some cultivars are more likely to produce seed. See here:

Daughter of the Soil: Sowing potatoes from TPS

----------


## nigelandjan

> Quite right about the worms mate, what do you think of these? My garden was once a hard yellow clay soil, what I did was keep digging trenches and filling them in with all the organic waste I could get hold of and I even introduced worms from a mates cow shed. A compost heap which I have under a treee whare it is quite cool has produced excellent soil and is packed with worms. yesterday this monster extended over a foot as it tried to get away.


 Would love to see some pics of that land Expatt ,, do you think you could put some up for us ??

   I am pretty sure I will run into similar probs , and it would be encouraging to see what you have achieved from such poor soil.


   BTW where I live in England have a similar prob with the clay , so I make my own compost on a 2 year cycle and dig in about 10 barrow loads each year from one of the two bins I make it in.

----------


## expattaffy

OK Nige, got some photos for you but first let me give you a rundown on this garden. 7 years ago we bought this plot 20 metres by 40 metres across the road from our house. This plot had ground that was just below the road level and was always subject to flooding during heavy rain. The soil in this garden was like a soil I have never seen before, nothong like any soil in the UK, the best way I can describe it is just like damp black dust, it was very easy to dig with a fork and it never clumped up hard, and it was good for growing because this plot had loads of weeds. My wife decided to tackle the flooding by having many loads of soil to build it up. When you by soil in Thailand it is mostly from someone who is having a pond dug out for storing water on their farms. you get the top soil first which is OK and then you get the bottom sub soils which is damn hard yellow clay. The soil my wife bought must have been subsoil, really hard and do you know what, for one year  nothing would grow at all, not even weeds, it also had a degree of salt in it which had to be bleached out, this layer was about 18 inches. My intensions were not to grow large aounts of veg but just to see what I could grow from back home, just experimenting, however I had to do something about the ground first. I started on the left hand side, I dug a trench two metre from the wall and two metres wide down to a depthe below this new added soil, and then filled this trench in with leaves and all other waste vegitaion, a foot of veg and then two inches of this damn soil on top, then more veg and so on. I kept doing that all up the one side, I also incorporated well over a hundred small bags of this good looking growing compost which is 20 baht a bag. I worked up and then the following year worked back down and now have some great black rich soil full of organic matter which the worms like.

----------


## nigelandjan

Bloody hell mate thats made real hard work of it ,, you can buy good topsoil to start with , but never mind ,, over to you with the pics looking forward to them .

  Kudos for improving the land though ,, a lot of hard work indeed !

----------


## expattaffy

Damn it, anyone help, how the hell do you add photos? ::chitown::

----------


## expattaffy

> Bloody hell mate thats made real hard work of it ,, you can buy good topsoil to start with , but never mind ,, over to you with the pics looking forward to them .
> 
>   Kudos for improving the land though ,, a lot of hard work indeed !


Yes you can I suppose, but the problem was my wife bought that soil while I was in the UK you see, Had I been her I would have had the tractor remove the good top soil and placed this clay soil at the bottom and then the good back on top.

----------


## expattaffy

> Bloody hell mate thats made real hard work of it ,, you can buy good topsoil to start with , but never mind ,, over to you with the pics looking forward to them .
> 
>   Kudos for improving the land though ,, a lot of hard work indeed !


Even the best Thai soil is void of organic material ::chitown::  ::chitown::

----------


## expattaffy

> Bloody hell mate thats made real hard work of it ,, you can buy good topsoil to start with , but never mind ,, over to you with the pics looking forward to them .
> 
>   Kudos for improving the land though ,, a lot of hard work indeed !


 How to down load the pictures? any idea?

----------


## nigelandjan

sorry mate don't have time now as off to work , try to search the forum how to upload pics , if not I will put on here tonight for you when I get home ok ,, its a bit of a process to say the least !  good luck

----------


## expattaffy

Lets see if this works

----------


## nigelandjan

^ er no FAIL sorry

----------


## nigelandjan

Right xpatt here we go 

  The basic theory behind this is that before you can download one of your pics to post , you have to upload it into your gallery first.

 Best thing is open up another window with TD on it then work between the 2 windows ok ?

  Assuming your signed in on both of them click the Gallery up the top on the other window.

  1.   In the middle click "  create/ order my albums.

  2.   Click " new "  and type a title in it.click through to continue , click that .

  3.   Click  " upload file " click  " Browse " find your pics click them one at a time into your choose boxes.

   Make sure your files are not too big , otherwise it will not allow you to ,, 640+480 is fine , 

 4.  When all your files are safe in the choose box click continue.

5.  Then you will be asked to select an album to upload them into , select your album and click continue.

  6.  Ok now to get it uploaded into one of your posts click " My gallery " then click on the pic ( one at a time ) to upload again , click once or twice to resize the pics to the size you want to see in your post .

  7. Now you have the pic the size you want ( sorry this is where I have to get someone else to help you as I use a Mac  ) and this bit is slightly different to Windows ,, but basically you need to right click the image and paste it into your post.

 8. Now go back to the other window you have open after right clicking your image (  I think on windows you choose select image location ) then click the little yellow house ( backspace the guff outta there first ) then pate your link into the box , hit the enter key and ..................................................  .............................?

        Good luck with it all mate ,, and if you don't succeed after the 1014th time you won't be alone .

      The Samaritans are available 24 hours a day on 08457 90 90 90

     or Samaritans Home Page  :Smile:

----------


## expattaffy

Stragely enough I managed to do it before with my rotavator and that method was taking the picture with my Ipad 2 and because I didnt understand how to do it from the pad I emailed it to my gmail account, I think I then clicked copy and pasted it. The latest photos I took was with my mobile. lets try that.

----------


## expattaffy

hmm dont know what to make of this, I copied and pasted to the box OK but it would not send because it states that it is too many characters. this photo is 189,000 and the limit is 80,000

----------


## nigelandjan

^ well resize the pic mate ,, reduce the file size

----------


## expattaffy

> ^ well resize the pic mate ,, reduce the file size


 tried that but the message was the same. cant undrestand it, i managed to put my rotavator on which showed at first but now that is not showing anymore. ::chitown::

----------


## expattaffy

a story about spuds, about fifteen years ago, my wife and I picked up a large bag of spuds from a quicksave store.after cooking these spuds everyone in the familly on taking the firt bite all commentated on the taste of them. the name on the bag was either pentlan crown or pentlan squire. we went back for more of these delicious spuds but sadly they had sold out. we traced the supplier to a farm. between hereford and ross, we eventually found the farm but they also said, oh that lot has gone, have to wait untill next year. the most delicous spuds we have ever tasted and they were realy white

----------


## expattaffy

Lets try this. Good looks like we got it. What I did was send phot from my iPAD to an email address and then just right click to copy and paste, looks like it is ok. What I have here is a small area or about 1 metre square where I planted just one bananna tree 5 years ago and they multiplied to 15 in that time. I dug all of them out and transplanted them. The trouble with too many in one spot is there is not enough food far the plants and hence small or no banannas

----------


## Dillinger

^ Your easiest way Taffy is to use Picasa to upload the pics to.
Then just copy and paste from the Picasa site to here
They automatically resize your photos too

Download it from here, it's free and simple to use

Picasa

----------


## expattaffy

HMM Anyone think this guy is going bananas

----------


## expattaffy

> ^ Your easiest way Taffy is to use Picasa to upload the pics to.
> Then just copy and paste from the Picasa site to here
> They automatically resize your photos too
> 
> Download it from here, it's free and simple to use
> 
> Picasa


OK thanks ::chitown::

----------


## expattaffy

A front photo of the garden with that horrible yellow clay topsoil. The big building in the back is what I had built to house our tracktor which I sold 6 months ago. I deliberately had this built to be 20 foot wide and 26 foot long so as to install a snooker table should we ever get rid of the tractor.

----------


## Dillinger

I will send you my email in a PM, email me one of your photos, I will see where you are going wrong

----------


## expattaffy

This is the left side where I improved the soil by adding vast quanties of organic waste, grow bags and manure, it took three years to get it good.

----------


## expattaffy

Her is an area under a tree where I keep making my compost heaps by digging out and filling in with every bit of waste I get hold of

----------


## expattaffy

Here it is again, my waste heap. under the tree it is easy to keep damp for quickly breaking down. That the area where my prize worms are, some over a foot long.

----------


## expattaffy

This area the right hand side of that tree which has half day sunshine and have day shade. I have some Thai beans coming up there. Just put them in to see how they grow this time of the years. as you all know the best time isNovember when it is not too hot. we will see how they come.What I also want to observe with these is do the Thai beens rely on bees for polinating. That is the area where it is very rich in organic material and last year produce sprout plants 6 foot high but no sprouts on them. My mate who is a market gardener suggested that the reason for that was due to the location and too close together they must have been racing each other for the sun as do fir trees back home.

----------


## expattaffy

Here is the other side where the soil is still needing a lot of work and you can see the 14 banana plnts transplanted into two rows 6 foot apart. I am getting this area ready for a lot of spuds to be planted between these two rows so that the banans can provide shade. Half of this row have had the bad soil removed and filled in with vast amounts of organic waste and the the good soil from my compost heap put on top

----------


## expattaffy

Looking up the centre of the row.

----------


## expattaffy

A better photo of where I dug the bananas out. you can see some new plants have shot up from the ground. they ahve come from parts of the chopped up roots

----------


## expattaffy

A better photo of where I dug the bananas out. you can see some new plants have shot up from the ground. they have come from parts of the chopped up roots. ::chitown::

----------


## expattaffy

Here is what Thais advise to do when transplanting bananas, chop them off at about one metre from the ground and you will see within one hour a centre stem emerge about half an inch, the following day it will be up two inches.

----------


## expattaffy

The result of chopping them off. this one was chopped about three weeks ago

----------


## nigelandjan

> I will send you my email in a PM, email me one of your photos, I will see where you are going wrong


  I've already done that mate , but he hasn't got back to me ,, can anyone else see any of these pics ? I'm on Safari and all I have is question marks

----------


## gusG

I can't see them either. And no question marks. Firefox.

----------


## Satonic

It seems the picture links are to gmail? ie. https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui...1&disp=thd&zw= Obviously we cant see whats inside your emails. Try downloading the pictures from your email to your computer and uploading to either the gallery or a photo hosting service.

_edit to add guide_ - Download the pictures from your email to your computer (if not there already) then follow this guide https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...a-picture.html

----------


## expattaffy

> It seems the picture links are to gmail? ie. https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui...1&disp=thd&zw= Obviously we cant see whats inside your emails. Try downloading the pictures from your email to your computer and uploading to either the gallery or a photo hosting service.
> 
> _edit to add guide_ - Download the pictures from your email to your computer (if not there already) then follow this guide https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...a-picture.html


OK thanks. I just tried to copy and paste from ACDsee but againg it said too long. Will try post to gmail on it now. ::chitown::

----------


## expattaffy

> I will send you my email in a PM, email me one of your photos, I will see where you are going wrong


OK will try and send you the tractor photo when I find your email address. ::chitown::

----------


## nigelandjan

Jesus   mate look in your PM box you will see mine

----------


## expattaffy

> Jesus   mate look in your PM box you will see mine


ok guys i am away frm home at the moment only have my IPad will email the photos wneh i get home ok. ::chitown::

----------

